# working on grips



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Have these done up thru 150 grit...will take them thru 8000 at the Fort Worth meeting, the first wke of April. Hope some of you guys can make it, to put faces w/ names


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

What do you make the spacers out of?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Iff'n you're talking about the thin white trim, I get it here:
http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php?cPath=587_729
Sometimes I use the trilaminate, but in this case, just the thin white..."high tech plastic spacer". Gotta use Gorilla polyurethane to get it to stick to anything!


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Very sharp looking


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Great work, sure gives a nice customized look.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Cool, im digging the green


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh I like those!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice work Jerry, the grips look great.


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## fishinbenn (Apr 3, 2008)

I love the look of these grips and can't wait to make my first attempt. Jerry, thanks for all the help getting me started.


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

Goags said:


> Iff'n you're talking about the thin white trim, I get it here:
> http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php?cPath=587_729
> Sometimes I use the trilaminate, but in this case, just the thin white..."high tech plastic spacer". Gotta use Gorilla polyurethane to get it to stick to anything!


I was talking about the green piece


----------



## Louarn (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks like some green abalone, very nice Jerry!


----------



## Tx Grizzly (Mar 3, 2006)

Goags,
looks like you are using a bench lathe to turn those is that correct? how does that acrylic turn?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Tall Texan said:


> I was talking about the green piece


I get the acrylic bottle stopper double blanks (1 1/2 X 1 1/2 X 5") from beartoothwoods. Fishinbenn mentioned he found some bottle stopper blanks at Woodsmith in Houston.
http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=99_77

Tx Grizz, I just have a Grizzly hobby lathe, powered by a 1/2" drill. Lance has steel mandrels. It's alittle different turning cork w/ acrylic, to keep it all even, but I go slowly thru my different grits, starting w/ 60, sometimes using thin strips to just work the acrylic.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I went ahead and polished the butt to 8000grit, just to see. I'll rough it back up w/ 150grit before the demo. Now I know why they call this color "nuclear lime"....it almost looks toxic. Should be a good color match w/ the neon green/yellow thread. Just having fun


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Do you clamp the square piece on a drill press and drill the hole for the rod blank? Is it easy to drill a hole in those pieces and do you drill a hole to an approximate size and finish reaming it with a reamer? Questions, questions, questions...


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Ellis the ones I got got from Jerry were drilled to 3/8 and I reamed to fit. They ream out just fine with hand reamer.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Dang I'm really diggin that green! I'm wanting to start building my own soon but for now I may have to get a couple more sets from you Jerry! 
I'm building on the red now.


----------



## fishinbenn (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.woodcraft.com/search2/search.aspx?query=bottle stopper

Sorry Jerry, I said Woodsmith but meant Woodcraft. There is a store at FM 1960 and I-45.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Fantastic work Jerry. You should trademark that design.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

jaycook said:


> Fantastic work Jerry. You should trademark that design.


Jay, I certainly wasn't the first, and won't be the last to use acrylic w/ cork. Ellis was using it in the 80's, Lance has been using it for a long while, and JQ and I teamed up on a raffle rod six yrs ago, where he made the grips and I did the wraps/weave. I was pouring my own one color acrylics back then and didn't have a clue about bottle stopper blanks being available. :biggrin:


----------



## redfish1116 (Jan 30, 2011)

awesome work!!!


----------



## redfish1116 (Jan 30, 2011)

awesome work!!!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

There used to be a store that sold acrylics and plastics on Little York close to White Plaza Sporting Goods store. I got to know the owner very well and he showed me how to cut and polish the acrylic material. He would cut the pieces that I needed for me and told me to bore out the hole first then take a circle saw and cut my circles that I would use in the rod handles. I used various grades of sand paper and finally finished the polishing with jewelers rouge which I bought from the plastics shop. At the time I was moonlighting at a lab on my days off my regular job. It got to be too much work to work two jobs and come home to make handles and that was the end of my acrylic work. But it was fun. I still have some of the rouge which I use the polish the guide feet after I grind them. Those mainly being large guides on surf and offshore rods.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful as always Jerry! I have a fun time getting getting cork and eva uniformed together ..Cant imagine the acrylic!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I was digging through some old projects yesterday and pulled this out from 8-9 yrs ago. I had started w/ a 8lb foam blank, painted it candy blue over metallic silver, and put 1 coat of Diamondite (a 2 part, light curing, non-epoxy that's no longer available) on it and tossed it in a box. Went ahead and put a coat of Threadmaster finish on it, just for grins. Iff'n I was doing it now for a rod, I'd try the 321 epoxy and clear eglass sleeve from Rileyrods...may just do that, as I still have some urethane blanks sitting around.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

To be green, it's red hot. Always like seeing turned acrylics, just haven't had the chance to try it yet.


----------

